# Breaking an Arabian Colt



## blacksheep37 (Aug 22, 2017)

Hello Everyone,

I wonder if breaking my Arabian Colt and then eventually start riding him would effect his height growth progress. 

Hi is 18 months old, not yet a full height of what my other arabian horses are. I don't want to work on breaking him and start riding him yet if that's gonna effect how tall he could be.

Any recommendations or comments could be helpful.

Sam:

:runninghorse2:


----------



## ApuetsoT (Aug 22, 2014)

Damage to the growth plates will impact their growth.

http://sunsetacresspokane.weebly.com/uploads/3/7/3/9/37391535/5829291_orig.jpg

I'm on mobile, but you should be able to copypasta that to see the chart.


----------



## EstrellaandJericho (Aug 12, 2017)

A horses spine isnt fully developed until theyre five. Some trainers start saddle training at 2 years, with light riding. I have a little one the same age, but I'm not going to start her under saddle until 3... And no strenuous riding until 5.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Whether height or otherwise, yes, you will damage your horse seriously by riding him as a baby! Yes, racehorses in some countries for eg are often started way young, but look at how long they tend to last at it, before they're washed up, unsound. Yes, it is common for horses to be started under saddle at around 2-3yo, but if you don't want to cause body issues, you will ensure you're a light, well balanced rider & do very little on his back. As stated above, horse's spines have not 'closed' - that is, calcified, matured - fully until around 5yo(or more), so it's best to hold off too much weightbearing & high impact stuff until then.


----------



## Kaifyre (Jun 16, 2016)

I don't start my colts until the fall of their 2 year old year, if they'll be at least 2 and a half by then and if they look fairly well developed. They get 30-60 days of the basics - go, stop, turn - and then they sit until the spring of their 3 year old year to start "real" riding. If they're a bit on the small side, or too young, they'll sit until spring of their 3 year old year. I've never been a fan of breaking a colt before then, anyone familiar with the race industry can vouch for the lameness that pops up like weeds after a good rain on those poor horses. So many of them breaking down at the ripe old age of 6 ... and all the futurities in the western sports need to be pushed back a year in my opinion, as this further encourages early breaking and early breakdowns. 

-- Kai


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

At 18 months, your horse is still a baby, physically and mentally. Arabians are well known to mature physically slower than other breeds. It's one reason the Arabian racing industry does not allow them to race until 3 years of age. And because of that they have fewer breakdowns. I consider 5 years old fully mature physically. 

The only work you should be doing at 18 months is working on ground manners, leading, standing tied, standing quietly for farrier/vet/ grooming. Even lunging at this age can cause damage to the legs and joints.

Let him grow up and mature, wait until he's 3 to start saddle training. If you do this he will be much more likely to remain sound.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

If you mean that you want to start doing ground work with your baby and put a light weight saddle on, that type of stuff then you are fine. If you are talking about riding the baby then I would suggest you not. Horses develop at different rates depending on the breed and while I'm not an Arab person, I think that is one of the breeds where people generally wait until the horse is 3 and sometimes even 4 before starting them under saddle.


----------



## mmshiro (May 3, 2017)

Icelandic horses in Iceland, for example, are taken in for training when they hit 4 years of age. Before that, they live the herd life either on pasture or in the wild in the highlands, mostly some of each. They are known to be exceptionally sound and sane.


----------



## blacksheep37 (Aug 22, 2017)

Noted. Thank you all for the helpful comments.


----------

